# Reds blew us up



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

They ate everything. Anything you casted out there was eaten. Lady fish were thick and right under them were these bulls. A couple of slotties schooling with them but never could get them because the monsters ate it all. Even had a lady fish on the line that was eaten. Yozuri was eaten. gotcha- ate. A hook without bait- smashed. We caught 10+ bulls in 1:40 mins. All over 36" some in 40s  We were there to fish flounder but never got the bait past the frenzy.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Those are some beautiful fish!!! Great job :thumbsup:


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

dang that beats the heck out of sweatin on a ladder all day !! good job


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha what a terrible problem to have. 

"Couldn't catch flounder because all the other fish were eating our baits first" 

Nice job tons of fun, /jealous lol


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

What pier is that? Great catch for sure!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That is what you call a tug a war game of fishing. Glad you all had a great day of fishing. Next time you will get the flounder you were after.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------



## Neciee24 (Aug 18, 2013)

That is cool. Where were you fishing?


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Holy crap that is cool! Yet to catch a Bull but think I know where to go now &#55357;&#56833;. Good job brother!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

It's on NAS Pensacola, Portside, corner of Alpha pier. Honestly this spot is VERY hit or miss. But lately has yielded some nice fish. Could the dog days be ending? http://youtu.be/vCo2ImkHJKc


----------



## CB541 (Jul 20, 2013)

Very Very nice!!! Beautiful Reds!! What were you using for bait? Thanks. Chris


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

damn man i was just out there the other day and is was DEAD. you picked the right time and place i guess.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

terpdoc said:


> They ate everything. Anything you casted out there was eaten. Lady fish were thick and right under them were these bulls. A couple of slotties schooling with them but never could get them because the monsters ate it all. Even had a lady fish on the line that was eaten. Yozuri was eaten. gotcha- ate. A hook without bait- smashed. We caught 10+ bulls in 1:40 mins. All over 36" some in 40s  We were there to fish flounder but never got the bait past the frenzy.


WOW so NAS Pier is on FIRE AGAIN those are some nice fish, last week we was out and the Lady fish was out from the pier to far to reach, but I am going out today to see if they still want to get FEED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

SeaBit said:


> What pier is that? Great catch for sure!


NAS Pensacola Naval Base. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome Job on those Reds! I haven't seen Bulls like that at the Seawall in a long time :thumbup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Cornflake789 said:


> Awesome Job on those Reds! I haven't seen Bulls like that at the Seawall in a long time :thumbup:


Yep Cornflake back on the Charlie pier, when fishing was good and awesome, man I miss those days. :thumbup::yes:


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its the slow days that make days like this more worthwhile. Cant have pleasure without pain. Good job


----------

